# SOMEBODY STOP ME!



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

I'm posting too many recipies! I've got SO many, that I never thought of posting them all here. There are so many good ones to choose from, I can't decide what to make for dinner tomorrow night!Well, thanks to you guys, my grocery list is now REALLY big







, so I figured I'd pay some back.







[This message has been edited by Spirit (edited 01-08-2000).]


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

LOL...thanks for sharing Spirit...I'll try not to make them all in one meal!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Spirit,I won't stop you---I'm enjoying reading all of them....I'm having a lot of problems posting tonite, but I appreciate all of those you're sharing.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

